

Anyone know of a Netflix-style audiobook subscription service? - katieben

If there isn't one out there already, someone build it and I'll be your first paying customer. (:
======
robbiet480
Audible?

~~~
katieben
No, because your subscription really only buys you one download per month. I'm
looking for a flat fee for unlimited downloads per month.

